# MKI & MKII Restorations



## VolksBird (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi ya'll,
I'm in the midst of buying another MKI or MKII car for the purposes of a true and honest OEM restoration. I have owned both a 1987 GTI 16V and a Scirocco 16V. I would really love another 87-88 Scirocco 16V though. I'm finding though that OEM parts, such as the teardrop rims, upholstery and badging, are becoming far & few items. I can't even find the 'Scirocco' rear window sticker anymore, as VW has apparently discontinued the part item altogether.
Can anyone provide me with any VW OEM resources that might prove more helpful? I've found some things here & there, but my research has yielded fewer resources than I would have hoped. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: MKI & MKII Restorations (VolksBird)*

I take it you are looking for OEM or OEM quality? I have used German Auto Parts http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen for OEM parts - very good service and if you can't find something, send an e-mail. They do respond (I've had other sites that don't bother). 
Older stuff is getting harder to find so you have to be patient and hunt around. Look at used stuff too like http://www.specializedgerman.com/default.htm and maybe some U.K./European parts places...shipping would be expensive but if you need it...
I'm restoring my '86 GTI back to factory condition so I know the hunt can be tough.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: MKI & MKII Restorations (VolksBird)*

try parts place inc.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a1srus (Jul 12, 2005)

Also try eBay. I believe there is a company called Mk1 Parts Haus that specialized in NOS VW parts (mostly trim stuff). I think he repros the rear window decal too.


----------



## charleslyman (Aug 17, 2006)

rabbitparts.com
parts4vws.com


----------



## RedKardinal (Apr 8, 2007)

Do you try in VW Classical Parts ?
http://www.vw-classicparts.de/


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (a1srus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1srus* »_Also try eBay. I believe there is a company called Mk1 Parts Haus that specialized in NOS VW parts (mostly trim stuff). I think he repros the rear window decal too. 

he's awesome! I bought a ton of small things from him for my GTI restoration.
As for finding OEM/NLA/NOS parts...you gotta search. I feverishly hunt for old GTI parts. It's tough but it makes it better in the end.
It's much harder today to restore an 84 GTI than say a 69 Camaro or even a 57 Oval ragtop.


----------

